# the slabbing of the crotch cherry



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

this black cherry tree blew down last march, a combination of a few days of rain softening the soil followed by a particularly windy thunderstorm tipped it over. it was otherwise a healthy, straight, pest and fungus free tree. the property owner was really attached to it and had the foresight to have the log elevated in case she could find someone to make use of the wood. 
the arborist who removed the leaf/branch debris put her in touch with me. 

I was told it was about 20' long, maybe 25" wide.
When i got there and took a look at it i smiled real big... more like 28'+ long, about 36" wide at the base.:yes: It had big branches at strategically placed intervals, so after cutting off about 3' of the butt to get rid of the checky wood (no sealer had been applied when it fell) and another 3' from the top end, i was left with two 11' saw logs each with crotch at one end. all told, i managed 8 slabs @ 9/4 thick, one @ 6/4 and two @ 5/4 which still need to be cut. plus the four top/bottom slabs with bark on one side. There was also a small red cedar which i didn't have time to mill on site but i took it back to the shop to see if I can make some panels to line the blanket chest the property owner wants me to build. 

it felt like I went through some CHAINS on these two logs. First three cuts were with a brand new woodland pro 33rp milling chain, and after that it just would not cut anymore. Swapped in a freshly sharpened 33rp, got about 4 more cuts. Sharpened both chains and went at it again, this time the new chain with fresh grind lasted about three cuts. last few cuts with a freshly sharpened chain and the very last one took a looong time. note to self- bring more than one chain grinder bit into the field from now on!

managed to snap a u-bolt on the granberg, and the coupling nut that goes on it. the 394xp was able to rattle off one of the allen bolts attaching the muffler mount plate and one of the nuts attached to the studs holding the muffler to the cylinder on that last really slow pass. those few little maintenance issues not only meant i had to wrestle two larger than usual bottom slabs into the pickup (each can get another 5/4 slab cut from it), but they also snuffed out my chances to mill a nice 10' white oak log the following day, as the arborists doing the removal had to cut it up and get it off site that day. :thumbdown:
all in all, can't complain though- this wood is really pretty and the property owner wants to commission a few pieces from it when it's dry.

here's some pics:

oh and if anyone can tell me how to post pics within the text of a thread, as opposed to just having all the pics at the bottom, i'd appreciate it. :thumbup1:



pics:


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

more pics...
chain sharpening issues resulted in some ugly cuts, second note to self- arrive on site with more than two chains ready to roll.


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice slabs Mrbentontoyou,you have done yourself proud!! Keep up the good work :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Cheers Mapleman


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice 

That is a rather short reply to a long post with good pictures, but that was my first thought so I'm just gonna have to go with it.







.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Well done. Don't ya just love those crotch fans? I never get tired of looking at one. 





.


----------

